# nail clippers



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

what do y'all clip your hedgie's nails with???? i bought some guinea pig clippers and they're terrible.....  
any better ideas?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I use baby nail clippers, which work great. I've used cuticle clippers before as well, which worked, but there is a greater chance of cutting a hedgie's foot.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I use normal human nail clippers. And I find that they work just fine. I've always used them for my cats as well.

Some use baby human nail clippers. Only difference is that they're much smaller. 

I find that the small animal "clippers" aren't all that great. I can't SEE enough of the nail. With the human clippers, I just rest his nail ontop of the bottom blade, I can SEE how far his nail is, and see where the quick is, and then clip off the tip.


----------



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks i'll give those ideas a shot :mrgreen:


----------

